# das Kribbeln und Knistern



## araguaney2008

Hola!!
alguien me puede ayudar con la siguiente traduccion??

 Wer von uns hat nicht schon einmal sehnsüchtig an Zeiten zurückgedacht, in denen es in der Beziehung mehr kribbelte und knisterte, in denen es mehr und wird anfälliger für Seitensprünge.

muchas gracias 
Aurora


----------



## vmrweb

Mein Vorschlag wäre
Kribbeln =   cosquilleo
Knistern = tensión...  vielleicht meldet sich ein Muttersprachler, ob das passt?


----------



## araguaney2008

Hallo,

danke, -aber: man kann diese beiden Wörter nicht einzeln übersetzen in diesem Zusammenhang. Man muss es schon dem Sinn nach übersetzen und sich daher vom Text lösen..

Viele Grüße
Aurora


----------



## Estopa

araguaney2008 said:


> Hola!!
> alguien me puede ayudar con la siguiente traduccion??
> 
> Wer von uns hat nicht schon einmal sehnsüchtig an Zeiten zurückgedacht, in denen es in der Beziehung mehr kribbelte und knisterte, *in denen es mehr und wird anfälliger fürSeitensprünge*.
> 
> muchas gracias
> Aurora



Hallo, Aurora,
es fehlt ein Stück vom Text. Trotzdem versuche ich, dieses "Kribbeln und Knistern" zu übersetzen

¿Quién no ha recordado alguna vez con nostalgia aquellos tiempos en que había más pasión y deseo en la relación, en que .....

Gruss


----------



## araguaney2008

Hallo,

-sorry, das ist mit copy&paste verlorengegangen:

Wer von uns hat nicht schon einmal sehnsüchtig an Zeiten zurückgedacht, in denen es in der Beziehung mehr kribbelte und knisterte, in denen es mehr Leidenschaft gab. 

esta versión ya suena bastante bien y se aproxima a otras que me dieron otros nativos en este contexto.
Muchas gracias!
saludos, Aurora


----------



## Pakee

vmrweb said:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre
> Kribbeln = cosquilleo
> Knistern = tensión... vielleicht meldet sich ein Muttersprachler, ob das passt?


 
Hola
quizas también
Knistern= chispeante

un saludo


----------



## Estopa

Hola

Ya veo que la palabra pasión aparece poco después en el texto, así que habría que buscar otra expresión para el "Kribbeln und Knistern"

...en que el deseo era una constante en la relación
...en que contábamos los minutos para estar con nuestro amado/a
...en que el deseo afloraba con sólo escuchar la voz de nuestro amado

(No sé si ya me estoy yendo por los cerros de Úbeda...;-)


----------



## Pakee

Wie wäre es denn so?
 
Wer von uns hat nicht schon einmal sehnsüchtig an Zeiten zurückgedacht, in denen es in der Beziehung mehr kribbelte und knisterte, in denen es mehr Leidenschaft gab.

 
¿Quién de nosotros no ha pensado alguna vez con nostalgia en tiempos pasados, en donde la relación aun burbujeaba y chispeaba, cuando aun estaba llena de pasión? 
 
Saludos


----------

